# Best spark plugs for 225 HP?



## Grave (Sep 4, 2013)

I've done a little research, and it seems to be like this:

Copper is the best performance, but doesn't last long[/*]
Iridium is decent performance and durability[/*]
Platinum is longest lasting, but can go out easily[/*]

Does anyone recommend a specific brand? I've heard NGK is better, then again, I've trusted Bosch with all my other parts. Can someone give me a specific model number for good spark plugs?

2002 Audi TT Quattro 225 HP

Thank you


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

NGK PFR6Q are the default plug for a TT with standard mapping and cost around £25-£30.

NGK BKR7E are a colder running plug used if you're remapped. Gap these to 0.7mm and change maybe every 10k. Good news with these plugs are they're under a tenner. eBay item 110807273191 £7.95 delivered.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

t'mill said:


> NGK PFR6Q are the default plug for a TT with standard mapping and cost around £25-£30.
> 
> NGK BKR7E are a colder running plug used if you're remapped. Gap these to 0.7mm and change maybe every 10k. Good news with these plugs are they're under a tenner. eBay item 110807273191 £7.95 delivered.


Fantastic I was going to change mine after this trip offshore 

Think I will order some today

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## QDog (Aug 26, 2013)

Will these be ok in a standard car?

http://bit.ly/16shM5M


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

NGK BKR7E are fine on a standard car as well


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

BKR6E - 11 should be fine on none mapped 225 but probably won't give any improvement over non v groove plugs as the 225 is definitely not a lean burn engine, which is what the v groove plugs were designed for. If you want copper, suggest you stick to the standard ones and save yourself some money.

As Jamman posted BKR7E seem fine in a standard car as well and are so cheap:- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NGK-Spark-Plu ... 1c22bc71e2


----------



## Newk (Sep 12, 2013)

Put a set of Denso IK20 - 5305 Iridium in mine, was the part number that came up in search on Europart but now I go to double check and they seem to be offline. I did ask the garage to put Iridiums in when they changed the coil packs, but they insisted Bosch FR7KPP33+ will be fine. Decided to change them myself afterwards only to find they never changed them from last service. Crooks! Bro's got a Porsche 911, says Iridium is all Porsche recommend so thought should give them a try.


----------

